# Chicken Question



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

How did you end up with the breeds you have or why those breeds? Which breeds would you get again if starting over?


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I started off with the barnyard mix because I wanted to see which ones I liked best. 4years later, I still have the barnyard mix. I really like the buff orpingtons and my little blue andalusian. As the older ones quit laying and "go away", I will replace them with the BO....


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I've had many standard breed types. For me it boiled down to birds that could handle our horrid heat and humidity which typically starts in May and lasts through September, sometimes into October. 
Strangely enough of all the breeds I've owned, Barred Rocks hands down have tolerated the heat and humidity the best.
Starting over, it would be Barred Rocks lol.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I have Cochins,EE's,Brahmas,Wyandottes,BO and some kind of red hen.I get the first 4 breeds because they are bigger birds with pleasant personalities.Some lay well while the others set well and there are several breeds to look at in the yard.The BO and red hen came to me but I would buy some of them,too,as they are smart and friendly.If I had it to do all over,I'd do it the same way.


----------

